# Biotec 30 Filter verstecken



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute !
Ich habe mir einen Teichfilter Biotec 30 zugelegt für meinen neuen Teich!
Nun möchte ich diesen aber nicht neben dem Teich stehenlassen, da dieses Monstrum nicht gerade anschaulich aussieht und den ganzen Garten verschandelt.
Der Filter steht im Momnet an der Stelle wo früher ein Wasserfall war nun möchte ich aber den Filter so installieren, das der Wasserfall noch vorhanden ist aber man von dem Filter nicht mehr so viel sieht bzw garnichts sieht. Ist es möglich den Filter in das Erdreich einzulassen und wen ja wie könnte man das Problem mit dem Schlammschieber an der unterseite lösen.
Der Teich ist in einen Hang eingebaut.
Nun die Frage wie habt Ihr das gelöst bzw. wie würdet Ihr das Problem lösen.

Für jede konstruktive Info bin ich sehr dankbar !


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Pfaffe,

ich glaube, Du kannst den Filter nicht so ohne weiteres verstecken.

Da es kein Druckfilter ist, muß der Auslauf über dem Wasserniveau stehen. Du kannst ihn also nur zu ca. einem Drittel eingraben. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist eigentlich, ihn hinter irgendwelchen Pflanzen oder einer Wand verschwinden zu lassen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Wie schon geschrieben befindet sich der Filter oberhalb vom Teich.
Wen ich diesen in den Bodeneinlasse - also ausschachten , Mauer ringsherumbauen und den Auslass als Wasserfall verwende müste das doch  auch reichen. Oder sollte ich eine extra Pumpe für den Wasserfall verwenden ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Komisch war ausgelogt bei meiner Antwort !


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Pfaffe,

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich alles richtig verstehe. Ich versuch aber trotzdem mal, Dir zu antworten.

Ich habe einen Biotec 10, der ist zwar kleiner, als Dein Filter, trotzdem aber nicht ganz einfach zu verstecken. Ich habe ihn letztlich oben auf den Hügel für den Wasserfall gesteckt und von beiden Seiten bepflanzt. Von der Terasse aus, sieht man im Sommer nicht ganz so viel von dem Teil. In meiner Galerie kannst Du es sehen.

Du mußt den Auslauf des Filters in diesem Fall natürlich auch wieder über der höchsten Stufe des Wasserfalls haben. Was ich Dir aber dabei zu bedenken gebe ist, dass Du ja auch bei Deinem Filter eine entsprechende Pumpe benötigst. 

Ich benutze eine Aquamax 10000. Das Plätschern ist relativ laut, allerdings noch nicht störend. Wenn ich aber eine größere Pumpe installieren würde, würde es möglicherweise störend werden.

Ich würde daher an Deiner Stelle zunächst einmal ausprobieren, wie laut das Wasser plätschert, dass bei Dir über den Wasserfall fließt und dann entscheiden, ob Du für den Wasserfall eine gesonderte, kleinere Pumpe verwendest.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

@ Harald 
Ja so in etwa werde ich es auch verstecken müssen .
Als Pumpe verwende ich die Aquamax 15000 vom Geräusch her immernoch angenehm. 
Ich staune nur, wie klar Dein Wasser ist bei er Teichgröße hofe meiner wird auch mal so klar.
Habe auch noch den Bitron 36 hier welchen ich dan an der Rückseite des Biotec montieren möchte.
Wasser ist im Moment recht  braun bzw. grün  hoffe das der Filter das ganze dan klärt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Pfaffe,

ich würde den Filter schön bepflanzen.(ausserhalb natürlich)  

Ein paar hohe Gräser,Fahn,Schilff tun da Wunder.  

Nächstes Jahr siehste nichts mehr davon - Denke aber daran, du must Ihn auch reinigen etc. also nen bischen Platz lassen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo Pfaffe,

den UV-Filter habe ich dieses Jahr erst 3 Tage eingeschaltet gehabt, daran liegt es bei mir mit dem klaren Wasser nicht.

Woran es aber genau liegt, dass das Wasser so klar ist, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2004)

Na mal sehen mein Filter läuft jetzt schon 14 tage eine kleine klärung ist zu sehen aber noch nicht optimal .
Werde noch bissel warten und dan den Bitron dazuschalten.


----------



## rkorni (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 30 Filter verstecken*

Hallo, habe den Filter wie auf dem Foto versteckt.
Ober- und Hinterseite noch mit Holz verkleiden - und fertig!

LG Richard


----------



## mshfk (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 30 Filter verstecken*

Hallo Richard, 

das sieht wirklich gut aus. 

MfG


----------



## CityCobra (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 30 Filter verstecken*



			
				mshfk schrieb:
			
		

> das sieht wirklich gut aus.


Finde ich auch!


----------



## hansemann (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 30 Filter verstecken*

Hallo Richard, 

der Schwimmteich sieht ja gigantisch gut aus, das Wasser ist glasklar. Die Verkleidung des Filters sehr gut gemacht und der Wasserfall gefällt mir auch sehr gut.  

Könntest du mehr Bilder einstellen und etwas über den zukünftigen Besatz mitteilen?
Ich würde mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## miko (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 30 Filter verstecken*

Hallo Richard,
wie hast du den Filterauslauf so hin bekommen?
Gruß Miko


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 30 Filter verstecken*

Schade dass Richard sich derzeit nicht mehr gemeldet hat    sieht wirklich gut aus,..

Ich habe mir für meinen Biotec auch gestern was gebaut, damit ich ihn gut über den Winter bekomme...  

   
natürlich kommt da noch ein Dach drauf, und wird von innen mit Styropor isoliert.
Werde dann mal die Temperatur messen und entscheiden, wann und ob ich Ihn im Winter abschalte.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Biotec 30 Filter verstecken*



			
				miko schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Richard,
> wie hast du den Filterauslauf so hin bekommen?
> Gruß Miko



=>   http://www.ubbinkgarden.com/scripts...,-Aproduct,-N2,-AU,-N2000,-N100,-N500,-N0,-N0


----------

